
Man Charged as Operator of Online Market for Illegal Drugs - jamesbritt
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/03/nyregion/operator-of-online-market-for-illegal-drugs-is-charged-fbi-says.html?_r=0
======
ChuckMcM
Well that was not entirely unexpected, with the Freedom Hosting details coming
out it was pretty clear that the FBI put out a major effort to deanonymize Tor
and once they have done that, its just a matter of following the packets to
get to the goods.

